
Real-Time Expression Transfer for Facial Reenactment [video] - erickhill
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXVspNUeiWw
======
2510c39011c5
FYI, here the link to its paper,

[http://graphics.stanford.edu/~niessner/papers/2015/10face/th...](http://graphics.stanford.edu/~niessner/papers/2015/10face/thies2015realtime.pdf)

